# Yard-man snowbird parts needed!



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

I have model 7040-1 5 H.P. 24" snow thrower in need of some drive line parts. My right wheel is not engaging due to wear over the last 45 years of use. Looking for part numbers 40073 clutch dog, 40071 clutch sliding dog, and 40069 toothed wheel bushing. Anybody have any leads or thought on obtaining these parts? I appreciate any input. Thank you.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

I have model 7040-1 5 H.P. 24" snow thrower in heed of some drive line parts. My right wheel is not engaging due to wear over the last 45 years of use. Looking for part numbers 40073 clutch dog, 40071 clutch sliding dog, and 40069 toothed wheel bushing. Anybody have any leads or thought on obtaining these parts? I appreciate any input. Thank you.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Darn machines aren't built to last.

:sarcasm:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had good luck with these folks finding NLA parts for my DriftBreaker. https://www.bostonlawnmower.com/

.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

You might find something here. The Yahoo! Group seems to have fallen by the wayside. They were were strong for a while.

MTD of course ended up with the name and legacy. I have no idea if they are still sittting on any NOS or have fresh production.

There are very interesting machine, some of the first "full size" units sold.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. No luck at Boston Lawn mower. He did recognoze one of the part numbers and said cost was about $56. I have located a few Snowbird blowers on Craigslist for as low as $100 or $150, but all are a couple hours away so I'd end up spending another $100 in fuel. I may just try to sell mine as is and locate another blower locally. Going to look at a Simplicity today I'm hoping to pickup for about $200.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

I did end up picking up a second 7040-1 blower for $100. Used it yesterday and it worked well considering it's age. Found another unit that the guy ony wants $80 for. If I had the garage space I'd be all over this : https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/226846661324839


----------



## Winterman (Jan 8, 2019)

I have some NOS (new old stock) parts for Yardman - Snowbird that include different styles of the drive line parts to that you are referring to that engage/disengage the wheels and another drive line part as well. I also have 2 different size pulleys as well as points and condenser. I just posted pictures of my items on the Appleton craigslist website. The post # is 6790295071. Check it out if you need parts. Thanks.


----------



## Jacksocci (May 23, 2020)

MrSnowBlow said:


> I have model 7040-1 5 H.P. 24" snow thrower in need of some drive line parts. My right wheel is not engaging due to wear over the last 45 years of use. Looking for part numbers 40073 clutch dog, 40071 clutch sliding dog, and 40069 toothed wheel bushing. Anybody have any leads or thought on obtaining these parts? I appreciate any input. Thank you.





MrSnowBlow said:


> I have model 7040-1 5 H.P. 24" snow thrower in need of some drive line parts. My right wheel is not engaging due to wear over the last 45 years of use. Looking for part numbers 40073 clutch dog, 40071 clutch sliding dog, and 40069 toothed wheel bushing. Anybody have any leads or thought on obtaining these parts? I appreciate any input. Thank you.


I have ur blower hasent ran in 5 years all original parts


----------

